# UVB lighting question



## homer (Mar 30, 2009)

I just read in another thread that bobby says that any coiled uvb light is no good for tegus. Ive had my tegu for about 2 months and have been keeping him under a coiled uvb bought from local pet store. however i also have him out 5 days a week basking on at a window for a few hours with direct sunlight. 

can someone help me out on the best uvb lighting for tegus, i want what is absolute best as ive been a snake owner for years and this is my first tegu and so i am new at it. thanks for the help!!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 30, 2009)

I have heard on hear a lot that the zoomed powersun MV bulb is great. Also the zoomed 10.0 tube lights. I have no experience with them yet though...


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 30, 2009)

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=3002" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=19&t=3002</a><!-- l -->


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 30, 2009)

Your correct on coil bulbs sucking, from what i've seen you will experience MBD if you continue to use it. Id suggest greatly the Zoomed Powersun 10.0's and the MercuryVapor bulbs, both good. Ive never used anything but powersuns and have had great results, but ive heard good things about mercury vapor as well. As for giving him direct sunlight THROUGH a window (assuming its a glass window), I would assume that would cut out every bit of UVB that the natural sunlight produces as a screen top cuts out 40%, dont see how any could pass through a glass window. Taking him outside is taking him into direct light, not through a window. Id switch bulbs quick or get him outside more, 2 months is a while with no UVB and you will start to see twiches.


----------



## homer (Mar 30, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> Your correct on coil bulbs sucking, from what i've seen you will experience MBD if you continue to use it. Id suggest greatly the Zoomed Powersun 10.0's and the MercuryVapor bulbs, both good. Ive never used anything but powersuns and have had great results, but ive heard good things about mercury vapor as well. As for giving him direct sunlight THROUGH a window (assuming its a glass window), I would assume that would cut out every bit of UVB that the natural sunlight produces as a screen top cuts out 40%, dont see how any could pass through a glass window. Taking him outside is taking him into direct light, not through a window. Id switch bulbs quick or get him outside more, 2 months is a while with no UVB and you will start to see twiches.




so even if i go with a zoomed powersun, is it still bad to use above screen top. because until i build my custom cage i have my tegu in a 50 gallon screen top cage with uvb lamp resting on top of the screen....thanks for the help


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 30, 2009)

I used a 40 gallon breeder with a 100w powersun for my smaller tegu until I built his new cage, and I rested the light right on the screen, depending on the screen it can block out more than others, but your tegu will be fine if the basking spot is within a reasonable range of the light, the screen blocks some out but like I said if your basking spot is within lets say 12" of the light or so, your tegu will be perfectly fine...and the powersun is your best bet from personal experience.


----------



## homer (Mar 30, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> I used a 40 gallon breeder with a 100w powersun for my smaller tegu until I built his new cage, and I rested the light right on the screen, depending on the screen it can block out more than others, but your tegu will be fine if the basking spot is within a reasonable range of the light, the screen blocks some out but like I said if your basking spot is within lets say 12" of the light or so, your tegu will be perfectly fine...and the powersun is your best bet from personal experience.



and the powersun puts out alot of heat doesnt it? because ive already got a 100 watt ceramic heat bulb, so the powersun may just replace that and the coil uvb bulb im using? man i wish i new this before those 2 bulbs i bought were $$$$


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol powersuns are crazy, the name says it all, its the sun in a bulb. Its the only bulb you need for a 50g and you put it at the basking spot, tegu will love it and thats all you need. Just put it on a timer for on in the morning and off and night and thats all you need. Make sure its not too close though it can get extremely hot, it can put your basking spot over 130 easy if your not careful, so play with it a bit before you let the tegu loose.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 30, 2009)

I like Mega Ray mercury vapor bulbs. They are debatable as THE gold standard in MVB which is the best, most effective type of UV lamp you can get. If you want the best, Mega Ray is my personal choice. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://reptileuv.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://reptileuv.com</a><!-- m --> 
The output is consistently higher and the decay rate extremely much lower. Example, a Mega Ray 18 months old can put out more than say a 3 month old Powersun. Decay rate is the downfall of ALL UV bulbs of any type. Mega Ray boasts a 30% decay rate over the LIFE of the bulb. I just got another 100W SB =$56 and change, delivered to my door.

Power Sun MVB is a second choice that is very good too. I have not personally used them but Bobby likes them.(and not Mega Ray) While power sun is likely available at your local better pet stores(at GREAT expense=$70+) you'd be better getting one on line. 

Both are good for heat as well.

Rather than debate the prowess of one vs. the other, check out the test results of UV meter owners from all over and make an educated decision.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/</a><!-- m -->
Free to join with your free yahoo account .


----------



## homer (Mar 30, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> Lol powersuns are crazy, the name says it all, its the sun in a bulb. Its the only bulb you need for a 50g and you put it at the basking spot, tegu will love it and thats all you need. Just put it on a timer for on in the morning and off and night and thats all you need. Make sure its not too close though it can get extremely hot, it can put your basking spot over 130 easy if your not careful, so play with it a bit before you let the tegu loose.




is this the one?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=74" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=74</a><!-- m -->

ill order it tonight if it is...it will be around 12 inches from the basking spot..or if recommended i could hang it higher


also, which wattage, 100 or 160? the price shows 100 watt powersun but the picture says 160 watt in the corner..weird


----------



## Beasty (Mar 30, 2009)

Provided you don't keep the house cold, 100W would be sufficient in the 50Gal. Put a large stone or brick or something under the lamp to help collect and radiate heat. It'll make a nice basking spot for the lizard.


----------



## Patimus (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmm, am I ever glad I found this thread. So basically. My 5.0ReptuGlo UVB coil bulb is crap, and my basking lamp is useless. So I should get the Mega-Ray SB 100 watt Self-Ballasted Flood UVB Lamp and get the whole package in one lamp?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeppers! I highly suggest it. Also, don't take my word for it, check the research and go to the sites and see for yourself.
I never tried the Powersun but other folks like it. I just figured Mega Ray has better stats and longevity and it's cheaper to boot. Why do anything but the best if given a choice? If it's good enough for zoos throughout the world it's good enough for me!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

I use power sun 160w. I think power suns and mega ray mvb's are pretty good.


----------



## Patimus (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the power sun 160 also. It was the only one I could find in my city. I have a 50 gallon tank...so.....I don't know how high to put it. If I put it too high, the basking temps won't get high because the light is to spread out, won't they?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

If the basking temp doesn't get high enough you might need a flood light to get the temps up. Just make sure to check the temps after you set it up.


----------



## Patimus (Mar 31, 2009)

As far as the distance though, it should be ok? The manual said like 48 inches for the 160 watt. It is about 4 inches above the screen right now.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine was doing okay at 18" away from the basking spot, just be sure to check the temps after its set up.


----------



## Patimus (Mar 31, 2009)

So it seems to be working ok. I'm going to get a better thermomater soon. The temp in the middle of the tank is 80. This is in between the basking spot, and the cool side of the tank with her water. I am using a 160 watt Sun Glo MVB by Exo-Terra. The only one I could find, any of you using this?

She has just eaten her first hopper and needless to say, she loved it, swallowd it whole, and let out a big burp.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy to hear shes on hoppers  I don't know if I already asked but do you have a temp gun?


----------



## Patimus (Mar 31, 2009)

No I do not, I could order one online, for 25 bucks plus shipping, and shipping would be expensive as I am in Canada. The guy at my local pet store is familiar with Tegu's and he has been giving me advice also. He said he would order a temp gun for me. He also said that I should not feed it turkey or chicken, because of salmonella.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

Well try to get the temp gun soon. About feeding turkey... I think about 95% of people on here feed it Including Bobby. I have never heard of turkey getting the tegu sick, but I guess your scared that you will get sick? Just make sure to wash your hands after handling and keep the tegu away from places you put your food. And do not kiss your tegu...........


----------



## Patimus (Apr 1, 2009)

I checked the temps with a digital thermometer. And I have his basking spot at 102 with The original basking lamp I originally bought, and the MVB. I'm just worried she is getting too much UVB, I don't want to burn her.


----------

